# Most important part of the golf swing!!



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Anyone have a guess?


----------



## gfl (May 8, 2007)

swing thru the ball...not at the ball


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Consistency


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Impact. 

No matter what else happens, the only thing that matters is that everything is right at impact. Yes, there are a lot of things that you should do a certain way before impact, but there are good golfers out there that don't.

JMO

BT


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

terry nailed it on the head...btw where did you hear that i'm just curious?


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> terry nailed it on the head...btw where did you hear that i'm just curious?


Golf Digest.

Was a subscriber from age 10 till 23. I used to keep every one I got. It eventually got to where they were rehashing the same stuff over and over (like most golf mags today)so I dropped them. Pretty much where I learned to play.

BT


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Impact.


Arrg. Beat me to it. Other than that, I'd have to say timing. If everything falls into place, you can't help but hit at least a decent shot.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

So it really doesn't matter how well dressed you are?????  

An old friend who was a fabulous golfer with a terrible swing used to say he was so glad to see Lee Trevino do well because Lee proved a homemade swing could win if you only swung the same way every time.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess I'll be third to say impact..


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

its not how you drive, its how you arrive... putts win the game... you gotta be able to make putts...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea, but since when was putting in the golf swing...?


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

hahahah wheeler... good point... hahah


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Now if it said most important part of the game, one could argue putting, or the short game, which I'd completely agree with.

My coach used to tell me, don't be satisfied with your short game until you can miss all 18 greens and shoot par or better.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

very nically put cbwheeler....i like that statement


----------

